# Does weed make anyone else EXTREMELY horny?



## thegreatgeno

Most people i've asked say it doesn't. But when I smoke, I get INSANELY horny. Like to the point where my heart is beating out of my chest.


----------



## ektamine

haha – thats pretty lucky imo.

But no, I rarely feel more horny stoned than I would normally. Often less. Depends on set and setting, of course.


----------



## Keaton

Weed makes me feel insanely lazy.


----------



## Gormur

Same here but at least for me, it depends on the strain. Certain strains make me euphoric and aroused. These are mostly sativa dominant rather than hybrids or indicas, which tend to make me less interested in sex

So i think the euphoria is partly what triggers it for me, cause the effect is always instant.. also vasodilation of course


----------



## poak

It doensn't really makes me horny, but it enhances sex.


----------



## snafu

I want to fuck everything when I'm stoned


----------



## MrGrunge

Sometimes, yeah.  It can be kind of annoying when I'm hanging out with friends, smoking, and then I see a hot girl, because that's all I'll think about for the duration of the stone.  I definitely get the "heart beating out of your chest" feeling, it's much more pronounced when stoned than when sober.

Seems more common in Sativas, like Gormur said.


----------



## thegreatgeno

MrGrunge said:


> Sometimes, yeah.  It can be kind of annoying when I'm hanging out with friends, smoking, and then I see a hot girl, because that's all I'll think about for the duration of the stone.  I definitely get the "heart beating out of your chest" feeling, it's much more pronounced when stoned than when sober.
> 
> Seems more common in Sativas, like Gormur said.



Yeah, it's much better when you're alone or with your girlfriend.


----------



## purple_cloud

I think this is normal, actually, since weed makes me very horny as well. Moreso than alcohol or other drugs, weed just makes everything feel more intense when it comes to sex or even masturbation.


----------



## Fixed5217

umm it increases blood flow where it counts and not just the eyes. It's been colloquially referred to as 'natures viagra'


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I would say yes in that weed relaxes me. Anything that is relaxing (to a degree) can generally be pleasant for sex. Alcohol, for example, is also nice for that. I would say weed is better than alcohol though because it doesn't really take away your inhibitions like alcohol does.


----------



## MrGrunge

Alcohol tends to relax me a bit _too_ much.  Unless I've only had a few beers, I can't perform for shit.


----------



## purple_cloud

^ even though I'm female, IME it's much easier for both the male and female to perform if they are stoned rather than if they are drunk, and I'm guessing just due to the effects of both substances that one might be pretty wide-spread. (Not like I can't cite a peer reviewed source, just my opinion and experience, so I hesitate to use the term 'universal' here.)


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Yes I get extremely horny from herb.  It doesn't matter if I eat it, smoke it, or vaporize.

I've never had sex with anyone while high I just read stories, watch videos, or use my imagination alone.

I've got a high sex drive, lots of Testosterone, and I'm very horny while I'm sober.


----------



## Big)Sky

Weed makes me horny as fuck man. Especially a strong purple strain. MMMM my girlfriend loves when we smoke purple and make love for hours.


----------



## zyNc973

it can make you somewhat more horny and give you that urge for sexual pleasure. if youre someone who has somewhat of a perverted mind, you will be more prone to being horny. the actions thc has on the body can have a direct effect on your mood and how you feel. weed has influence on key nuerotransmitters such as serotonin & dopamine, so all types of reactions may occur.


----------



## Tomer

zyNc973 said:


> it can make you somewhat more horny and give you that urge for sexual pleasure. if youre someone who has somewhat of a perverted mind, you will be more prone to being horny. the actions thc has on the body can have a direct effect on your mood and how you feel. weed has influence on key nuerotransmitters such as serotonin & dopamine, so all types of reactions may occur.



"if youre someone who has somewhat of a perverted mind, you will be more prone to being horny."

Sorry, I think this line is absolutely asinine and out of line.  Just because someone reacts strongly sexually to weed doesn't make them a pervert.  It's not like you go, "Oh, goody, I',m high!, let me go fondle some young boys and girls." 8) Weed is commonly known as an aphrodisiac, and has been used as such, since the beginning of time.  

Me, personally, it makes me extremely horny, as well.  So, OP, you're not alone!  Particularly great if you're with the opposite sex as others have mentioned.

Cheers


----------



## Cloudburst

I've never been particularly horny on weed, but it certainly does increase the pleasurability of sex/masturbation and ability to get aroused more easily if exposed to the appropriate stimuli.

At the surface, it is strange to hear of increased horniness in men because studies have shown lowered testosterone levels in males after cannabis intake (can't find anything on females). Testosterone must not be the only factor, I assume, and therefore it would seem that the aphrodisiac effects cannabinoids has negate/overpower that side effect of the decreased sex drive associated with lowered testosterone.


----------



## zyNc973

Tomer said:


> "if youre someone who has somewhat of a perverted mind, you will be more prone to being horny."
> 
> Sorry, I think this line is absolutely asinine and out of line.  Just because someone reacts strongly sexually to weed doesn't make them a pervert.  It's not like you go, "Oh, goody, I',m high!, let me go fondle some young boys and girls." 8) Weed is commonly known as an aphrodisiac, and has been used as such, since the beginning of time.
> 
> Me, personally, it makes me extremely horny, as well.  So, OP, you're not alone!  Particularly great if you're with the opposite sex as others have mentioned.
> 
> Cheers



im not sure how you got this idea, i did not implify it so you would see it that way .the logic youre using is making me straight up baffled. if you are a perverted person, potsmoker or not, ganga can amplify the feelings of arousement that they enjoy very much. maybe you get it now better, because thats not what i said.


----------



## alwaysblazed

Yeah the last week when I smoked with my guy friend I wanted to fuck his brains out.  I went from having a normal conversation to just me thinking damn let's do it right now in the car...  Sadly all those thoughts remained in my head.  I knew he was also horny too but we're "just friends" I guess for now but whatever.  I always become really turned on when high... Sometimes I don't but the majority of the time I do.


----------



## Tomer

Zync, are you repressed sexually?  I don't understand how you correlate being horny to being perverted?  Am I missing something here?  

The pedolphia line was simply a jab at you for your remark.  I don't think perversion and horniness go together, whatsoever.  I'm sure others will be baffled by your remarks.


----------



## zyNc973

absolutely not. i love it, but recently ive been accustumed to absitence, and im sticking with that.

ok then, maybe you made it seem that way. but what i said made perfect sense and is correct, but you were the one who disputed it. maybe were on the same page, who knows.


----------



## MrGrunge

zyNc973 said:


> ok then, maybe you made it seem that way. but what i said made perfect sense and is correct, but you were the one who disputed it. maybe were on the same page, who knows.



No, it really didn't.

"if you are a perverted person, potsmoker or not, ganga can amplify the feelings of arousement that they enjoy very much."

And this statement didn't exactly help your cause.  You're phrased it backwards, I'm afraid.  Being perverted has nothing to do with whether or not weed makes you aroused, it's a physiological response to the chemicals you're taking into your body.  You should have said: "Perverted or not, marijuana can amplify levels of sexual arousal."  Are perverted people susceptible to arousal under the influence of marijuana?  Sure.  But so are many other people.


----------



## grumpy w00kie

alwaysblazed said:


> Yeah the last week when I smoked with my guy friend I wanted to fuck his brains out.  I went from having a normal conversation to just me thinking damn let's do it right now in the car...  Sadly all those thoughts remained in my head.  I knew he was also horny too but we're "just friends" I guess for now but whatever.  I always become really turned on when high... Sometimes I don't but the majority of the time I do.



I love randomly meeting chicks like you! lol


----------



## Fixed5217

so I guess what i was trying to say earlier is that weed does not increase the natural horniness of  young adult...It does (and this is from personal experience/conversations with other guys about *plumbing*) cause the blood flow drawn in to an erection to be more.

So my personal conclusions:
1. Bigger/longer lasting erections (not a huge increase but certainly noticeable)
2. extension of orgasm duration coupled with a heightened orgasm sensation (dopamine + whatever cannabis does upstairs related)


----------



## theotherside

I am the exact opposite OP. When I smoke my sexual urges go out the window and are replaced by a feeling of being content like all my needs have been met. I never smoke when I know I will/might have to make love with my girl because it makes me lose my focus and many times my erection. Now stimulants are another story


----------



## Vader

zync, tomer, grunge, drop it or take it to PM please.


----------



## KittyCatastrophy

Sometimes!


----------



## panic in paradise

only since youve mentioned it


----------



## Tomer

It's dropped!


----------



## Te0X2t

I agree but, not to the extent of "Heart beating out of my chest".


----------



## Pills&thrills

Fixed5217 said:


> So my personal conclusions:
> 1. Bigger/longer lasting erections (not a huge increase but certainly noticeable)
> 2. extension of orgasm duration coupled with a heightened orgasm sensation (dopamine + whatever cannabis does upstairs related)



I also experience these effects, although many people do not, or might even feel the opposite. Cannabis effects vary highly from person to person.


----------



## Blaze420_

depends if im smokin shit, no it just gives me panic attacks. but with decent shit yes. lmfao


----------



## Keaton

purple_cloud said:


> I think this is normal, actually, since weed makes me very horny as well. Moreso than alcohol or other drugs, weed just makes everything feel more intense when it comes to sex or even masturbation.



....wanna smoke a bowl?


----------



## crazyhairman

yea but most psycoactives do this to me anyway.  but yea i get that


----------



## zyNc973

hmm, ok.


----------



## DriveThru

Sometimes, yeah, I'll be looking something up on google and the next minute I'm fapping away.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

It's been known that cannabis can act as an aphrodisiac for thousands of years.


----------



## BlueSmoke

hmm, can't say it makes me feel horny. I remember the first time I tired to have sex on weed, just started laughing, lol, got pretty high, the girl smoked as well, but when looking at each other we just laughed. Luckily it was my gf at that time so I didn't miss out on anything.

I find it easier if I've been smoking for a couple of days straight, when you don't get totally stoned anymore, then it's easier to have sex. But after reading this I feel I need to try it out again, have sex while totally smoked..


----------



## ChronicHD

Yea it does for me.  But if I didn't have such a high tolerance or if I didn't smoke so frequently I feel like it would probably be the opposite.


----------



## šljiva

I also get quite horny. Not all of the time though. But when it comes to love making while high on weed, I totally explode. It's an aphrodisiac for me to some extent.


----------



## Doctor X

Sometimes. 
But then again, I'm a dude so I can get turned on walking to the mailbox...


----------



## dimlyFourOwls

Yep.

I actually get a huge boner when the hit kicks in. That's one of the ways I know when it's started.


----------



## ^Xayo

I dont get horny with Weed. It's quite the opposite. If I manage to pick up a chick and we're making out while I'm high I always feel shitty because it feels so dirty not caring about the girl at all still kissing her bla bla. Weed brings out my romantic side.


----------



## RobbyG

Makes me opposite of horny, I don't wanna give a bitch the time of day when I'm stoned.


----------



## BlueSmoke

robbyg said:


> makes me opposite of horny, i don't wanna give a bitch the time of day when i'm stoned.




well spoken..=)


----------



## fluffybudzz

i wish it made me horny. girlfriend hates me smokin all the time. doesn't help that im more interested in ice cream than pussy after a spliff. also fall asleep as soon as my head hits the pillow.


----------



## Methox23

Not sure about weed, but i smoked some JWH-210 yesturday and got a random stiffy lol, wasnt that horny though, my dick has a mind of its own


----------



## Rabidrabbit

In a word, yes.


----------



## Chainer

Doctor X said:


> Sometimes.
> But then again, I'm a dude so I can get turned on walking to the mailbox...



Well said.

PS: You stole my alternate screen name! Bastard ;P  
PPS: East Coast is wicked pissa man


----------



## samsquanch-licker

I definitely get super horny whenever I smoke, I usually have to come home and watch some porn if I can't get my man-thing to hookup with me. Or if he's already too drunk and passed out for the night... Haha.

Oh, and I'm a girl.


----------



## JimSteele

It doesn't interest the drive but certainly enhances the sensation


----------



## hyfe

It makes sex feel a lot better


----------



## MarkoPolo

its hapened. but im never bothered moving so nothing ever happens XD


----------



## Artificial Emotion

In terms of neurobiology, how and why does cannabis act as an aphrodisiac?


----------



## Ryan1411

I don't know why but weed makes me horny on a level i can't even describe. it's fucking insane.


----------



## Charleston_Car

I think what Zync might have meant a couple pages back was that if you're a person who normally thinks about sex a lot then weed can amplify those feelings. He just meant perverted as in dirty-minded.

I agree too, normally horny people get super frisky when they're stoned :D


----------



## Beano15

hahahaha not really..i donno never smoked a bong n cracked a fat cuz of it


----------



## theotherwoman

I get horny when coming down.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

For some reason I usually get horny a lot easier. Masturbation when I'm high is amazing too.


----------



## Space Ways

God yes, to the point that it can make smoking with (platonic) friends a little awkward.  On the other hand the conversational lead-up to sex can be pretty hard to navigate when you're stoned out of your mind, so you have to get the timing right...


----------



## mikemikenj

Yeah, when I do smoke, I already have a fucking high sex drive as it is and it just causes me to get boners way more often. And a better orgasm, and I literally want to fuck anything when I'm stoned and even when jerking it. 

Alcohol I can't work for shit, it relaxes me way too much and its the last thing on my mind to be honest, but in E, i feel so lucky that can get it up no problem with a majority of pills i've taken.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

For the most part yes. Sometimes I get lazy but generally I'm always down to have sex. Maybe I'm just a horny person. LOL

And, the first time I ATE pot (brownie) I had sex.  And it was AWESOME. Holy crap.


----------



## AndeZOO

Ahah when Im faded and alone I mostly get horny but not with other people


----------



## High-Expectations

Hahah your post really made me laugh , I'm a girl and I gotta say when I'm high I feel soo horny I sometimes find juice bottles attractive ! I feel confident and sexy and it feels like the human body is something amazing to explore and discover..Anyway I want to fuck A LOT, just as you say "my heart is beating out of my chest" !!!!! But theres nothing I can do about it , it's so sad, I often want to explode !


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

yes. kinda. It accentuates and amplifies my already very high sex drive...makes sex a longer thing. Love fucking high.


----------



## Thomas29

Yes it does indeed.


----------



## xstayfadedx

When I'm stoned out of my mind like inception kind of stoned then I'm thinking about other things rather than sex.  Yet any other time I can get pretty turned on but depends...


----------



## zkushy

I get exstreamliy horny also  only when I smoke indica


----------



## MrSpeedyG

Hell yeah it does!


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

smoking weed defi etely makes me get aroused much easier and masturbation feels a lot better (and lasts longer)


----------



## homey

As soon as it hits its instant Bonner! Oral sex is awensome while high. I can spend forever between my girls legs. I couldn't imagine getting high without sex!


----------



## Bigdeal

Thanks because my girlfriend thinks I have a problem. Good to know I am not alone.


----------



## SharedHalucination

Nah makes me extremely lazy lol. Sober sex is the best IMO.


----------



## wallywogs

Oh yeah, I love to get high and play with the wife, also I am a porn addict so I love masturbating while stoned.  I do both every day.


----------



## DayDreamBeliever

That?s the b


----------



## DayDreamBeliever

That?s the best kind!!


----------



## crazyhairman

crazyhairman said:


> yea but most psycoactives do this to me anyway.  but yea i get that


lol went to a wedding last week and ate 150 mgs thc bar and 40 mgs cbd . got so horny i had to leave early to go get a room with my bf...  some of the best sex ever on anything .


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I too get very horny smoking weed - more so than smoking meth.

Go figure!


----------

